# NBA Playoffs Discussion



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

This is a thread where we can speak about playoff games which don't involve the Mavericks

*Western Conference
* 1. Phoenix Suns, over
8. Memphis Grizzlies

4. Dallas Mavericks, over
5. Houston Rockets

2. San Antonio Spurs, over
7. Denver Nuggets

3. Seattle Sonics
6. Sacramento Kings, over

*Western Conference Semi's

*4. Dallas Mavericks, over
1. Phoenix Suns

2. San Antonio Spurs, over
6. Sacramento Kings

*Western Conference Finals

*4. Dallas Mavericks, over
2. San Antonio Spurs

*

Eastern Conference
* 1. Miami Heat, over
8. New Jersey Nets/Cleveland Cavaliers

4. Chicago Bulls
5. Washington Wizards, over

2. Detroit Pistons, over
7. Philadelphia 76ers

3. Boston Celtics, over
6. Indiana Pacers

*Eastern Conference Semis

*1. Miami Heat, over
5. Washington Wizards

2. Detroit Pistons, over
3. Boston Celtics

*Eastern Conference Finals

*1. Miami Heat, over
2. Detroit Pistons


F I N A L S
 4. Dallas Mavericks, over
1. Miami Heat

Use this thread to discuss anything playoff related!​


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Playoff Chat*

Former Mavericks in the playoffs!

*1. Phoenix Suns
















Jackson & Nash

3. Seattle Sonics









**Fortson

5. Houston Rockets









Howard (not playing however)

7. Denver Nuggets
















Buckner & Najera


*I wish all of these players best of luck in the playoffs, except one. 
* 
*


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Playoff Chat*

The seventh and sixth seed in the Eastern Conference playoffs isn't final yet. If the Pacers lose to the Bulls and the Sixers beat the Hawks then the Sixers move up to sixth and face the Celtics.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Playoff Chat*

*1. Miami Heat
















Zhizhi & Jones

3. Boston Celtics
















Lafrentz & Walker

4. Washington Wizards









Jamison

7. Philadelphia 76ers









Mashburn (not playing)

8. New Jersey Nets
















Best & Kidd
*


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Playoff Chat*



Kunlun said:


> The seventh and sixth seed in the Eastern Conference playoffs isn't final yet. If the Pacers lose to the Bulls and the Sixers beat the Hawks then the Sixers move up to sixth and face the Celtics.


If that happens, I will change it. But as for now, I think I'm coming down with playoff fever


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Playoff Chat*



Theo! said:


> If that happens, I will change it. But as for now, I think I'm coming down with playoff fever


Is this your first playoff experience? 

Will Mommy let you watch the games? It gets physical in the playoffs.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Playoff Chat*

No, but if I'm a good boy, mommy will let me stay up past 6pm and watch the games. Hopefully I don't have to go to bed at 6pm again, that's soooo 2004


----------



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: Playoff Chat*

The Spurs will ne in trouble with the Nuggets!

They will make it at the end, but it will be hard!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I agree, but I say it will be like the Dallas-Sacramento series of last year. Kings ended up taking it 4-1, but it was much closer than that..matter of fact, we even outscored Sacramento if you added the results up

I have Spurs taking it 4-1, in a close series.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I think the Griz has a little something for Phoenix. :banana:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Playoff Chat*



Theo! said:


> Former Mavericks in the playoffs!
> 
> *1. Phoenix Suns
> 
> ...




:rofl: I wonder who that is? *cough*Nash*cough*


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> I think the Griz has a little something for Phoenix. :banana:


Yup, Memphis has always had our # but I think we can take them :wink:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Playoff Chat*



Kekai23 said:


> :rofl: I wonder who that is? *cough*Nash*cough*


Yes. cough why we coughing?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Playoff Chat*



Theo! said:


> Yes. cough why we coughing?


Because cough Nash is going to tear apart the Mavs cough
When we meet in the 2nd round cough lets have a bet cough.
:biggrin:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Okay, it is now *official

East
*1. Miami Heat*
2. Detroit Pistons
3. Boston Celtics
4. Chicago Bulls
5. Washington Wizards
6. Indiana Pacers
7. Philadelphia 76'ers
8. New Jersey Nets

*West
*1. Phoenix Suns*
2. San Antonio Spurs*
3. Seattle Sonics
4. Dallas Mavericks
5. Houston Rockets
6. Sacramento Kings
7. Denver Nuggets
8. Memphis Grizzlies

* would own home court advantage against Mavericks


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Playoff Chat*



Kekai23 said:


> Because cough Nash is going to tear apart the Mavs cough
> When we meet in the 2nd round cough lets have a bet cough.
> :biggrin:


Lets just hope Nash doesn't cough and choke himself out of hte playoffs.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Playoff Chat*

Oooooooh, ZING!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

:wave: Gon' Fishin'


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Detroit 105
Philly 86

Philly came out rearing to go, going up by as many as 12 at the end of the first, except when it hit 37-36 after a TayTay three...Detroit never looked back. They outscored Philly by 33 in the next 3 quarters, with Rasheed Wallace scoring 24 of his 29 in the second half. For the Sixers, Iverson had a nice 30-10-1 game, with Webber having possibly his best game as a sixer with 27 points. However, no-one else really played well at well

Indiana 82
Boston 102

Wow, talk about a big second quarter. Boston were down 2! at the end of the first after shooting 27%. They then went on a role, everyone was hitting. Marcus Banks really inspired a second quarter run and after some nice play from everyone, the C's had a 28 point advantage in the 3 quarter. Paul Pierce didn't score his first FG to the 4th quarter, and thats a good sign for the C's -- all their role players were just amazing this game. LaFrentz was shooting well (21 points, 5-5 3's), Jefferson was rebounding, Tony Allen was great, Payton was amazing..bleh

Halftime, Sonics-Kings...Sonics up 15 (55-40)


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

What does everyone think of the playoffs so far


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Theo! said:


> What does everyone think of the playoffs so far


*The Heat and the Pistons look great in the East......I wish the Rockets wouldn't have gotten the 5 seed, as Sacramento is looking awful.*


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yea the Kings are looking awful. I dont think they will be winning that series. Do you guy see the way Jerome James is playing. He has become a monster.

I really like the Matchup between the Wizards and Bulls.
I hope the Bulls win.


----------



## DirtyDirk41 (Nov 15, 2004)

Good win Mavs :biggrin:


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

*OT- How the 2nd round is shaping up.*

Heat have swept the Nets and I seriously don' think it matters whether either the Wizards or Bulls play them, they are into the conference finals. Detroit finished off the Sixers in game 5 today and will likely be facing the Pacers who have stolen HC advantage and need just 1 more win to play the Pistons. The serious will likely be one of the most heated series in the playoffs and expect a lot fom both teams, which either could make the ECF.

It looks ominous that we will be encountering the Suns in the next round, just need to win one of the last two games to make it through. I think if we end up playing our defence like we did vs the Rockets then we should be able to hold the Suns down to much less than they were vs the Grizzlies. Our defence will be the key to this series. As for the Sonics who eliminated the Queens today, they will be likely facing the Spurs who hope to close out Denver at home in game 5. The only way that the Sonics have a chance to win this series is if Allen and Lewis get hot and drain down a lot of 3's, but you will always live or die by the sword which is known as the 3 ball.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Miami Heat, Detroit Pistons, Phoenix Suns, San Antonio Spurs & Seattle Sonics are all in the second round

New Jersey Nets, Philadelphia 76ers, Memphis Grizzlies, Denver Nuggets, Sacramento Kings are all fishin

Go Mavs


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Theo! said:


> I agree, but I say it will be like the Dallas-Sacramento series of last year. Kings ended up taking it 4-1, but it was much closer than that..matter of fact, we even outscored Sacramento if you added the results up
> 
> I have Spurs taking it 4-1, in a close series.


Am I a genius, or what?


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Maybe it was luck. I thought that series would go atleast 6-7 games.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Oh man!! Phoenix vs. Dallas~!

So many storylines to think of!
So much talent!

Lets get this series started, it could be the best of the 2005 playoffs.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Round 2
* 1. Miami Heat
5. Washington Wizards

2. Detroit Pistons
6. Indiana Pacers

1. Phoenix Suns
4. Dallas Mavericks

2. San Antonio Spurs
3. Seattle Sonics​


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

This will be awsome...


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Monday will be a big Day


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Does anyone else hate the Playoff scheduling and seeding.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Heat are the only team yet to lose a playoff match

Gone Fishin: http://www.nba.com/playoffs2005/fishin_gallery05.html


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

(props to Ghiman) ^^


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Wade has really stepped up in the playoffs and in Shaqs absence.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Definately, that guy has taken his game up many levels this season


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Eastern Conference Finals

*Miami vs Detroit

*Western Conference Finals

*San Antonio vs Phoenix/Dallas*


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I hope the Heat beat Detroit.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

We got beat for 2 weeks against the Yao Tmac pick and roll. Then we got beat with the Steve Nash AMare pick and roll. We have gotta find a point guard that can do that with Dirk. Because these are Dirks best years and he needs some help that way he can play at his best level. Dirk played his tail off the whole season and the playoffs.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

I guess Barkley and Kenny will make our gone fishing pics tommorrow.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Shaquille O'Neal musn't feel better yet

He played like Dampier today


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I want the Heat to win so bad and now Wade is hurt. I really dont want to see a Pistons-Spurs finals. Too much defense for me.


----------

